# Who has pre-ordered or will order 200-400



## RGF (May 14, 2013)

just wonder if many people will jump on this opportunity.

Grant it is a lot of $ but then again we have had ample warning this day would arrive.

I put myself in line last night, not sure I won't cancel my pre-order (or perhaps I can sell my place in line)


----------



## rcarca (May 14, 2013)

I wish! Christmas, the lottery and double bonus with a new moon and solar eclipse all at the same time!


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 14, 2013)

There are very few things in life that would get my wife to divorce me, but buying this lens is on the short list.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2013)

I'm waiting for the new 100-400L


----------



## charlesa (May 14, 2013)

Just when I got that 400 mm f/2.8 IS II...


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 14, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Just when I got that 400 mm f/2.8 IS II...



Lol, and I got the 600 II. But that meets my needs more than the 200-400, since 840mm f/5.6 is better for me than 560mm f/5.6. 

I'd still like an updated 100-400L, though, as a more portable option.


----------



## PhotographAdventure (May 14, 2013)

I ordered two. Always good to have backups.


----------



## westr70 (May 14, 2013)

I think there should be another option: I'd get it but I want to stay married...


----------



## Dianoda (May 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd still like an updated 100-400L, though, as a more portable option.



Same here - large aperture superteles are fun and all that, but most of time I want something that can fit in my usual camera bag and doesn't weigh me down too much.


----------



## jdramirez (May 14, 2013)

stupid poll. why isn't there an option that says, I'd rather buy a used car.


----------



## Snaxalig (May 14, 2013)

Finally! I pre-ordered one back in 2011. It's been a loooooong wait, and still is...


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 14, 2013)

charlesa said:


> Just when I got that 400 mm f/2.8 IS II...



Why is that a concern? I shoot sports and I won't be getting the lens, because I like shooting at f/2.8 or f/3.2 for isolation of the player. I just don't think I'd handle f/4 at night games/matches.


----------



## 9VIII (May 14, 2013)

I'm saving my change, but if an update to the 135f2 came out I'd be all over that like rabbits at a salad bar.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 15, 2013)

For an ave Joe (like me), spending nearly $12K on single lens is too MUCH. I'll wait for 100-400 II and hoping the price tag won't go above $3K :-\

For the Pro(s) making $ from photography, this should be an easy purchase ;D


----------



## arjay (May 15, 2013)

I would like one of these bad boys, 
...but it's way out of my price range.


----------



## robbymack (May 15, 2013)

I will and I will concurrently have to file for divorce. Which I guess means my (ex) wife will own half the lens. I wonder which half she wants?


----------



## Waterloo (May 15, 2013)

I ordered mine last night from Adorama. I just turned 65 and I figure you only live once, time doesn't wait.


----------



## Bob Howland (May 15, 2013)

I can't decide between responses 1, 2 and 3. Response 4 is the only one that is out since I don't want a 14-24 and my 135 is just fine.


----------



## Freddie (May 15, 2013)

Hey, it's no worse than the depreciation hit you take when you drive that new pickup out the dealer door, Maybe less.
Let's see, I could sell the 500 f/4 and the 1D MK IV and still have only $3–4K to come up with.
Wait... it weighs more than my 500 f/4? In that case, I'll just borrow a 200-400 from CPS when I need it.
I'm also, basically, with those shooters who would be happy a new 100-400 although, the way Canon prices are going, even that lens may break the $4K barrier.
It's a good thing the new 800mm Nikkor is $18K or I'd be worried that Canon is going to pass Nikon for the most expensive lenses. The upcoming new 800mm Canon may, however, continue the skyrocketing Canon lens price trend and take the lead again.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (May 15, 2013)

It's out of my league


----------



## tron (May 15, 2013)

Too expensive, too heavy, too short. But then I am not a pro so its just an amateur's opinion.

Still, the 500mm f/4 IS II is very tempting even for an amateur...


----------



## LSV (May 15, 2013)

Help, I only have one kidney. I'm conducting a poll: which organ should I sell to finance my 200-400 purchase?


----------



## dstppy (May 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > Just when I got that 400 mm f/2.8 IS II...
> ...



You're going to find a need for one and you know it.

Stop kidding yourself


----------



## rpt (May 15, 2013)

LSV said:


> Help, I only have one kidney. I'm conducting a poll: which organ should I sell to finance my 200-400 purchase?


Ah! Had not thought of that! I have a spare kidney and some other parts. Tonsils anyone?


----------



## Waterloo (May 15, 2013)

Freddie said:


> Hey, it's no worse than the depreciation hit you take when you drive that new pickup out the dealer door, Maybe less.
> Let's see, I could sell the 500 f/4 and the 1D MK IV and still have only $3–4K to come up with.
> Wait... it weighs more than my 500 f/4? In that case, I'll just borrow a 200-400 from CPS when I need it.
> I'm also, basically, with those shooters who would be happy a new 100-400 although, the way Canon prices are going, even that lens may break the $4K barrier.
> It's a good thing the new 800mm Nikkor is $18K or I'd be worried that Canon is going to pass Nikon for the most expensive lenses. The upcoming new 800mm Canon may, however, continue the skyrocketing Canon lens price trend and take the lead again.



So, I bought my 500mm f4 IS at the end of 2001 for $6,200 and sold it last year for $5,000. Thats 11 years for $109 a year. What about depreciation?


----------



## TM (May 15, 2013)

Seems awesome but the price point helps me from dreaming about aquiring another toy.


----------



## bycostello (May 15, 2013)

great looking lens, but would hire when i need it


----------



## atomicpunk (May 15, 2013)

I will be selling a 400mm f/2.8L IS and 500mm f/4L IS to afford it, but I am going to buy this if the test results are great.


----------



## RMC33 (May 15, 2013)

None of the above. I own a 200 f/2 and 400 f/2.8.


----------



## Renegade Runner (May 15, 2013)

Hmmm... Buy a new car or this lens. Cant decide. I think I will wait for the 100-400L


----------



## TexPhoto (May 15, 2013)

It's cool, but in a night football game, I'd rather have my trusty 400mm f2.8 IS and 70-200 f2.8 IS II.


----------



## birtembuk (May 15, 2013)

A very desirable beast but at 24k - when I buy some gear, I must buy something of equivalent value to my wife - it's untouchable. Let's see this 100-400/II when available.


----------



## M.ST (May 15, 2013)

I had the chance to play a little with the lens.

I don´t want a build in TC and I don´t want such a heavy lens for travelling. I am happy with my big white telephotos.

A EF 100-400 L IS replacement for travelling is what I want and what I need.


----------



## AudioGlenn (May 15, 2013)

westr70 said:


> I think there should be another option: I'd get it but I want to stay married...



+1 =)


----------



## sanj (May 15, 2013)

rpt said:


> LSV said:
> 
> 
> > Help, I only have one kidney. I'm conducting a poll: which organ should I sell to finance my 200-400 purchase?
> ...



hahhaha


----------



## eml58 (May 15, 2013)

Yep, the cathay guys in Singapore tell me I should have it July 07th, see what the IQ is like, if it's as good as I'm hoping I'll sell the 400f/2.8 V2.


----------



## rpt (May 15, 2013)

OK, actually I am waiting to save some more money. You guys wait on the 200-400 f4 L with 1.4x. I am saving up to buy this one!


----------



## theobdt (May 15, 2013)

See now I have a dilemma...I have been saving my money to purchase the 400mm 2.8 for the past couple of years and I'm about $1500 off from paying straight cash for it. I am planning to have it by the time fall rolls around for some high school football action. Now with this lens finally becoming a reality I wonder should I just go ahead go for this or just go ahead and pull the trigger on the 400 since I've been saving for it for so long...

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## RGF (May 15, 2013)

PhotographAdventure said:


> I ordered two. Always good to have backups.



why not 3 - double backup?


----------



## tron (May 15, 2013)

theobdt said:


> See now I have a dilemma...I have been saving my money to purchase the 400mm 2.8 for the past couple of years and I'm about $1500 off from paying straight cash for it. I am planning to have it by the time fall rolls around for some high school football action. Now with this lens finally becoming a reality I wonder should I just go ahead go for this or just go ahead and pull the trigger on the 400 since I've been saving for it for so long...
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Unless you will need less than 400mm I cannot see why you must change plans.

400 2.8 L IS II weighs the same as the 200-400 and is one stop better...


----------



## awinphoto (May 15, 2013)

Where's the option "i want one but by doing so my wife would kill me, hire a hit man, or divorce me" option?


----------



## bholliman (May 16, 2013)

I want one, but have the same chance of every getting one as buying a new Ferrari - zero! :

This is just a hobby for me, I couldn't justify the expense - to myself or my wife - even if I were considerably richer.


----------



## hammar (May 16, 2013)

These guys have a few...

http://www.fotosidan.se/cldoc/vi-har-provat-canon-ef-200.htm


----------



## charlesa (May 16, 2013)

tron said:


> theobdt said:
> 
> 
> > See now I have a dilemma...I have been saving my money to purchase the 400mm 2.8 for the past couple of years and I'm about $1500 off from paying straight cash for it. I am planning to have it by the time fall rolls around for some high school football action. Now with this lens finally becoming a reality I wonder should I just go ahead go for this or just go ahead and pull the trigger on the 400 since I've been saving for it for so long...
> ...



That's the thing though, one stop better, sharper and more depth of field, but you miss shots if subject comes too close, 200-400 has that versatility but a stop worse... decisions, decisions.


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2013)

westr70 said:


> I think there should be another option: I'd get it but I want to stay married...



Good point, I missed that option. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> stupid poll. why isn't there an option that says, I'd rather buy a used car.



well if you want a car, then perhaps this is not the forum for you ??? Or would you rather have a 14-24 or some other lens (and there is an option for that one)

;D


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2013)

robbymack said:


> I will and I will concurrently have to file for divorce. Which I guess means my (ex) wife will own half the lens. I wonder which half she wants?



why not get a chain saw, and cut it half, lengthwise


----------



## J.R. (May 16, 2013)

None of the options apply to me so I cannot vote ... I'm saving for the 600mm f/4 II. Based on my usage, I don't see where this lens fits my requirements.


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2013)

tron said:


> Too expensive, too heavy, too short. But then I am not a pro so its just an amateur's opinion.
> 
> Still, the 500mm f/4 IS II is very tempting even for an amateur...



Me, too. Amateurs "want" and "lust", pros justify with ROI. More fun to be an amateur I can buy want I can afford without justifying that it makes business sense. :


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2013)

M.ST said:


> I had the chance to play a little with the lens.
> 
> I don´t want a build in TC and I don´t want such a heavy lens for travelling. I am happy with my big white telephotos.
> 
> A EF 100-400 L IS replacement for travelling is what I want and what I need.



Nice if Canon would make a 100-400 fixed 4.5 without built in for around $6,000.


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2013)

awinphoto said:


> Where's the option "i want one but by doing so my wife would kill me, hire a hit man, or divorce me" option?



just added it


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2013)

J.R. said:


> None of the options apply to me so I cannot vote ... I'm saving for the 600mm f/4 II. Based on my usage, I don't see where this lens fits my requirements.



see no use for it .. I listed examples of other lens that may be of interest to you.


----------



## theobdt (May 16, 2013)

I would get this lens to just have the ability to move within the 200-400 range without having to change lenses or switch between camera bodies. It's just something less to carry (or more) around at the football games. Just a thought but I'm probably going to stick with the 400mm 2.8 II since I've been saving up towards that goal. I'll try to rent the 200-400 when it becomes available before I make my purchase just to be sure. Or I'll see if I can borrow one from CPS for a test drive.


----------

